#kubuntu-se 2011-05-18
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej hej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: yo
<Flygisoft> Läget?
<Philip5> bara bra, kom precis hem och ska byta om för en löparrunda
<Philip5> själv då?
<Flygisoft> Okej nice :)
<Flygisoft> Jorå det är bra det :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Görs då?
<Philip5> kom precis in från löparrundan
<x_link> Philip5: Sprungit i ~3h?
<Philip5> nä bara 1,5 tim och så till och från spåret plus stretch och dusch
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-19
<Flygisoft> :o
<Flygisoft> x_link: Du skrev :D
<x_link> Jo
<x_link> Taskigt att du inte svarar.
<x_link> Du måste verkligen hata mig?
<Flygisoft> Bahhh
<Flygisoft> Skrev ju på msn sen
<Flygisoft> Du svarade ju inte
<Flygisoft> x_link: öhh
<x_link> Hehe skoja =)
<x_link> Var hos en polare och ville ha hjälp med en Windows-grej.
<x_link> Men jag löste det
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Läget då?
<Flygisoft> Jorå det är fint det :)
<Flygisoft> Själv då?
<x_link> Samma, fast trött som en apa.
<x_link> Lägger mig för sent
<Flygisoft> Som vanligt då :P
<Flygisoft> x_link: Du får bara försöka gå och lägga dig tidigare :)
<Flygisoft> Fast visst, är väl inte så mycket bättre själv
<x_link> Ja, men saken är den att jag är ingen person som klarar mig med 5-7h sömn, måste ha 8-9 alltså.
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Hade en period för några veckor sedan då jag var så sjukt trött
<Flygisoft> Jag sov säkert 9 timmar per natt och var så jävla trött ändå
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-20
<Flygisoft> hoppla
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-21
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Läget?
#kubuntu-se 2012-05-15
<nicklas_> hallå, detta är en färsk installation av 12.04, med några reposar tillagda och fullt uppdaterad: http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=dpdjunnczrwx359xvi15.png vad ska jag göra nu?
#kubuntu-se 2012-05-16
<virtuald> märkt att kde i 12.04 är lite buggigt? iofs har datorn sagt till mig att starta om ett tag
<nicklas_> varför får jag det här felmeddelanet hela tiden? http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=v50mz0r0mdi2b7baqfuj.png fresh installation med några reposar tillagda och uppdaterat
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-13
<madmaxy_> Philip5: filmet någe mer?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> men igår kväll var jag lite sur för comhem hade nätet nere från kl 21 fram till kl 03
<Philip5> handikappad hela kvällen då ju
<Philip5> har du filmat?
<Philip5> eller fotat
<madmaxy_> näe, däremot sorterat ut film från foton
<madmaxy_> tur att dolphin har sökfunktion som funkar, annars hade det varit jobbigt att hitta alla .mov filer från alla .nef filer
<Philip5> heja dolphin, heja kde! :D
<Philip5> gick inte det bra att göra i unity?
<madmaxy_> näe, de tror ja inte
<Philip5> vadå då?
<madmaxy_> de mesta funkar inte så bra där
<madmaxy_> onödigt att ens testa 
<Philip5> hehe, säg det till någon som älskar vanliga ubuntu ;)
<madmaxy_> om det blir tjaffs har jag bill gates som backar mig
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> madmaxy_: har du suttit och drömt om några fler fotoprylar som din flickvän borde beställa?! 
<madmaxy_> jo
<madmaxy_> funderar på hur man ska hitta sponsorer
<madmaxy_> jag söker ju redan nu sponsorer för framtida projekt
<madmaxy_> vet inte hur svensk handelslag ser på att man inklipper sponsorship på sina youtubevideos
<madmaxy_> va ju nå tjaffs om sånt på en blogg
<Philip5> tror inte lagen säger så mycket som det men möjligen youtube
<madmaxy_> det är ju många på youtube som göra kamera reviews
<Philip5> ja
<madmaxy_> de är ju klart sponsrade då de innan sina videos gör reklam
<Philip5> ja
<madmaxy_> skrev till kamda.se
<Philip5> tror kruxet att få företag att skicka prylar för review är att man ska ha en kanal men många besökare först för att de ska vara intresserade
<madmaxy_> jo, därför tänkte jag satsa på tutorials
<madmaxy_> video editing, filmning, effekter osv
<madmaxy_> greenscreening
<madmaxy_> använda gratisprogram och billiga dslr prylar
<madmaxy_> för att göra amatörkortfilmer typ
<madmaxy_> sexy 
<Philip5> då har du att göra
<madmaxy_> nu funkar youtube igen, telia har löst problemet för stunden verkar det som iaf
<madmaxy_> full hd streamar fint
<Philip5> skriv ett grattismail till telia
<Philip5> konstiga är ju att det funkar med comhem som jag tror köper sitt av telia
<Philip5> bara att comhem har nätet ut till slutkund från någon teliarouter
<madmaxy_> problemet är säkert ett psykologiskt mindcontrol game mot konsumenterna
<madmaxy_> ligger det kartellbildningar i telecom industrin, vilket det förmodlingen gör pga prissättningarna och massa annat som indikerar om detta så kan telia ihop med sina kartellkamrater utföra noga kalkylerade rörelser i affärssvären för att öka sina omsättningar i årsrapporterna
<madmaxy_> inte alltid lätt att förstå hur det ligger till utan vidare granskningar men nog är det oftast dirty stuff i görningen
<Philip5> ja det är nog inte så att de pressar priserna för skojskull utan sneglar på varandra för att slippa prissänkningar
<Philip5> lite som med bensinbolagen är det nog. ingen gör något om de inte måste
<Philip5> banker, telecom och bensinbolag verkar ha samma stil
<Philip5> var ju intressant när bauhaus öppnade här i sverige för att de såg från tyskland att det var goda marginaler på byggmaterial och prylar som de säljer och under första året de var här så la de låga priser och järnia och andra konkade på löpande band. nu har de höjt priserna och sitter nöjda och lever på feta marginaler tillsammans med de andra som finns kvar i den branschen
<madmaxy_> kamda kontaktade mig på mailen och bad om att få se blogg eller något jag har
<madmaxy_> så ja gav de min youtubeadress
<madmaxy_> får vi se om de nappar på mitt erbjudande
<Philip5> nappar de tror du?
<madmaxy_> japp
<madmaxy_> jag tror de precis som jag ser att de har med en talang att göra
<Philip5> :)
<madmaxy_> egentligen skäms jag som fasiken
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> problemet med din idé för att få folk att ställa upp är att ha bra grej och för att få bra grejs måste man haft bra grejs. lite moment 22
<madmaxy_> tror dock en sponsring på någon tusenlapp kan vara värt för dem om kanalen min slår
<madmaxy_> annars en förlust
<madmaxy_> men de hjälper ju någon med
<madmaxy_> lite det sponsor är 
<Philip5> tror tyvärr de är så att de som andra företag väntar tills kanalen slagit innan de sponsrar
<madmaxy_> jo, de kan givetvis reagera så
<Philip5> du kanske ska kalla det välgörenhet istället för sponsring ;)
<madmaxy_> jo
<madmaxy_> men om jag blir störst i sverige
<madmaxy_> och har bra kontakt med dem
<madmaxy_> det kan innebära kanske 100 nya kunder
<madmaxy_> som handlar för några hundralappar
<madmaxy_> det kan ju vara en bra deal, om de skickar mig ett nd filter och nått skit för 200 spänn
<madmaxy_> och i framtiden kanske visar mer välvilja
<madmaxy_> vad skulle du rekommendera för zoom objektiv?
<madmaxy_> optimalt för naturfilm
<Philip5> tänkte beställa ett belysningsstativ men frakten kostar ju halva stativet om man ska få den skickad från utlandet.
<Philip5> ska det vara telezoom då så du kan filma på håll?
<madmaxy_> näe, gärna så ja kan vara bland djuren
<madmaxy_> men kunna zooma in endel 
<madmaxy_> tänk dig mig bland träd i skogen
<Philip5> vidvinkel till normalobjektiv då eller?
<madmaxy_> och omringad av älgar
<madmaxy_> ja
<madmaxy_> typ 100 mm max kanske
<Philip5> 17-50
<Philip5> sigmas eller tamrons
<Philip5> bästa allroundzoomen
<Philip5> f2.8
<madmaxy_> prisklass?
<Philip5> 3000-4000
<Philip5> 3000-5000 verkar det beroende på om man vill ha stabilisering inbyggt
<madmaxy_> 17 mm
<madmaxy_> blir det 17 mm på min kamera?
<madmaxy_> eller mer som 30?
<Philip5> det är 17mm optiskt men får en kompositionseffekt med beskärningsfaktor av gånger 1,5
<Philip5> så är det med alla objektiv med cropsensor
<madmaxy_> ahaja
<madmaxy_> nu blev det sol
<Philip5> men va fan. paypal strular nu med ebay
<Philip5> kassan strejkar
<madmaxy_> bara strul med sånt där
<Philip5> brukar alltid bara funka
<madmaxy_> vet inte om det är kde eller min tv som buggar
<madmaxy_> flimmrar uppetill i statusfältet på program när de är i fullskärm när man minimerar och maximerar
<madmaxy_> kanske är någon funktion ja måste stänga av på min nådigt hightechiga tv
<Philip5> var den svenska ebay som hade problem med paypal. gick bra att köpa via den internationella istället
<madmaxy_> om man får något på linsen
<madmaxy_> kan man göra rent den?
<madmaxy_> utan att förstöra den
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men helst ska man ha rengöringsgrejs för det
<Philip5> beror på vad det är man fått på linsen också
<madmaxy_> ser ut som små fettfläckar på min
<Philip5> oftast är det ju bara damm som man kan blåsa bort
<madmaxy_> har ingen aning om va det är
<madmaxy_> extremt små
<Philip5> microfiberduk är bra att ha
<Philip5> sådan för glasögon
<Philip5> kostar inte många kronor att köpa i en fotoaffär eller på mediamarkt heller
<Philip5> jag har rengöringsvätska, en rengöringspenna, microduk och en blåsbälj för rengöring
<Philip5> använder mest pennan och rengöringsvätska om det är mer skitigt eller gör en storstädning av gluggarna
<Philip5> lite materielvård så där
<madmaxy_> tog en riktigt urtvättad tshirt av bra kvalitet och skrubbade
<madmaxy_> det blev rent
<madmaxy_> ska skaffa filter till båda objektiven nu iaf
<madmaxy_> så de skyddas
<Philip5> blir det nog men risken med tshirt är att den repar objektivet
<madmaxy_> jo, men denna gång verkade det klara sig fint
<Philip5> jag använder aldrig skyddsfilter
<madmaxy_> jag har bra syn så jag ser repor
<madmaxy_> inga ungar där hemma 
<madmaxy_> ?
<madmaxy_> skulle behöva skaffa skyddsfilm till tv'n med
<madmaxy_> de sitter nog på kamda nu alla samlade och tittar på min youtube
<madmaxy_> så tyst på mailen nu
<madmaxy_> Philip5: är det inte roligare att filma än fota?
<madmaxy> skumt, hela ircen ba-dog lixom.
<madmaxy> kom inte in på irc.ubuntu.com längre
<madmaxy> fick byta till freenode.org istället lixom.
<Philip6> nope
<Philip6> foto är roligast
<Philip6> undrar när Philip5 ska dö
<Philip6> foto är roligast
<Flygisoft> BÃ¥da svenska freenode servrarna nere eller?
<madmaxy> strul var det iaf
<Philip5> ja massa serverstrul
<Philip5> madmaxy: har du fått svar att du får vilka grejer du vill efter att de såg din youtubekanal?!?! :P
<Philip5> madmaxy: ohhh, det är tittarstorm på mitt klipp om myror... hela 7 views... :D
<madmaxy> antagligen måste du göra någon pr kupp för din kanal
<madmaxy> nu har ja koppla ur routern också
<madmaxy> helt datorfritt och wififritt hem typ
<madmaxy> bara tv'n kvar
<Flygisoft> Varför?
<madmaxy> typ som en clear i terminalen
<madmaxy> man städar upp 
<Philip5> hehe, exakt! varför??
<madmaxy> har sladdad tp via lister inbyggda i väggarna
<madmaxy> och har ingen androider kvar
<Flygisoft> JAha
<madmaxy> och inga wifienheter, eller iaf enheter som kräver wifi
<madmaxy> routrarna behöver ström och tjaffs och sen ser hemmet ut som ett LAN för counterstrike spelare
<Flygisoft> Så endast en enhet som behöver internet eller?
<madmaxy> precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft_: hur ska du ha det?
<Philip5> du är lite som låten Should I Stay or Should I Go
<Flygisoft_> net split hit och dit
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-14
<Philip5> madmaxy: pysslar du med då?
<madmaxy> bokar pizza
<madmaxy> Philip5: durå
<Philip5> har precis ätit lite lunch och sitter nu med en kaffe och tänkte få lite gjort sedan
<Philip5> du behöver pizza så du orkar vara kreativ sedan eller?
<madmaxy> idag är jag typ förälder på heltid
<madmaxy> tanten jobbar tills imorgon eftermiddag
<Philip5> uj, vilket ansvar
<Philip5> brb
<madmaxy> jo, blir en lång dag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Händer?
<Philip5> inte mycket. kom hem för en stund sedan efter att ha varit borta och kollat på hockey. nu glor lite på tv
<Philip5> själv då?
<Flygisoft> Inte mycket, suttit och grejat med lite jails men funderar nästan på att sova nu :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-YN-622N-Wireless-TTL-HSS-1-8000S-Flash-Trigger-2-Transceivers-for-Nikon-/271206450666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f252a05ea
<Flygisoft> har dom kommit elelr?
<Philip5> oj! ser ju inte bättre ut
<Philip5> kollade äromdagen och då såg jag ingen
<Philip5> men de ska ju komma när som helst nu så det kan ju stämma
<Philip5> men det är ju bara en säljare som säger sig ha den än. verkar ju lite skumt
<Flygisoft> Ja det jag tänkte på, verkar ju bara vara den där
<Philip5> jag skulle nog vänta tills fler verkar sälja dem.
<Philip5> men annars är det ju den triggern
<Philip5> och priset låter ju rätt rimligt
<Flygisoft> 3 available / 2 sold
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Går det inte se när dom skapade annonsen?
<Philip5> vet inte
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju inte bättre
<Flygisoft> "Newly listed" står det bara
<Flygisoft> lär nog köpa av säljaren jag körde med för blixten annars
<Flygisoft> Om jag inte ser någon annan som ser bra ut :P
<Flygisoft> Ne gonatt
<Philip5> jag väntar iaf lite
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: idag är det ytterligare ett par säljare i hongkong som säger sig sälja yn-622n. kanske är på gång på bred front?!?! :O
<madmaxy> Philip5: har du nå förslag på vad jag kan göra för att få tillbaka grafiken i kubuntu, nu säger min tv "ingen videosignal" när ja loggat in i kubuntu
<madmaxy> och tv blir svart
<madmaxy> installerade xubuntu desktop vid sidan efter det och det funkar ju på samma kärna
<Philip5> ja det var ju konstigt
<Philip5> vad har du nu lyckats ändra på? ;)
<Philip5> kan du se bild på någon skärm?
<madmaxy> nepp, bara i xubuntu
<madmaxy> jag ser inloggnings-grejen
<madmaxy> kdm eller va den heter, sen när ja loggar in blir det bara svart
<madmaxy> det enda jag gjorde igår var att sänka upplösningen till 1280.720 från full hd
<Philip5> skumt
<Philip5> men av någon anledning så matar den tydligen ut en signal som din tv inte kan visa
<Philip5> i det inställningsläge du satt den till
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Troligen är det väl säljare som börjar få in dom i lager nu då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo för om man ska tro säljarna och deras ebay-annonser så har de alla bara ett fåtal
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> och än är det bara paket med transmitter och reciver. vill kunna köpa pack med bara recivers också
<Philip5> helst köpa 4 direkt. med 1 transmitter och 3 recivers
<Flygisoft> :)
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coca-Cola-Recipe-Formula-Letter-January-15-1943-Historical-Document-/121110740676?
<Flygisoft> Köp det där då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: För blir blir det nog bara ett bar, har ju bara en blixt så :)
<Philip5> hehe, jo jag läste också om det där
<Philip5> snart beställer du nog en blixt till och vips så blir det belysningsstativ till blixten och ett paraply och kanske en softbox... ;)
<Flygisoft> stativ och paraply hade varit nice :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det är inte dyrt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag beställde i förrgår ett till stativ för belysning som kommer imorgon. kostade 300 kr
<Flygisoft> enbart stativ eller?
<Philip5> finns ännu billigare men det här är rätt stabilt och luftdämpat
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Något fäste med för blixt eller?
<Philip5> nej men fäste för olika fästen
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Standard skruv fäste eller?
<Philip5> det också
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<Flygisoft> länk?
<Philip5> kommer oftast med en spigot
<Philip5> de kan man vända för olika gänga
<Philip5> http://www.wexphotographic.com/webcontent/product_images/large/156/1012674.jpg
<Philip5> en sådan
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> kan man klämma eller skriva fast olika pylar på
<Philip5> kan man klämma eller skriva fast olika pylar på
<Philip5> ops
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> Ja det är nice
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beställde du från ebay eller?
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> om du bara har en blixt på så kanske du inte behöver luftdämpat
<Philip5> luftdämpat är bra om man kör med lite tyngre grejer på om de skulle släppa eller man tappar ner dem när man ändrar höjd och så
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<madmaxy> haha
<madmaxy> nu funkade det att logga in i kde igen, skuuuumt.
<madmaxy> bytte till hdmi kontakt nummer 1 och pillade lite i xubuntu
<madmaxy> i skärm inställningarna får jag fram en hdmi och en vga enhet
<madmaxy> båda verkar vara igång, skumt när ja inte har vga alls på datorn
<madmaxy> jaha, man ska klicka på den där pricken som ser ut som någonting för att avaktivera den.
<madmaxy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=51351
<madmaxy> tycker den där inställningsrutan för skärmarna är lite dålig, känns som mandrake i stilen
<madmaxy> symboler helt utan verklighetsanknytning
<Flygisoft> DÃ¥ligt stort
<nnnnb> Flygisoft: vad är stort?
<Philip5> maxmaddy: idag släpptes digikam 3.2 :)
<Philip5> kanske dags att packa det
<Flygisoft> maxmaddy: Texten
<maxmaddy> Flygisoft: jaha, jo, måste ju se den från avstånd
<maxmaddy> Philip5: götta! 
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<maxmaddy> Philip5: jag blev nekad sponsorn ja sökte
<Philip5> maxmaddy: vad svarade de då? artigt eller?
<maxmaddy> "Tackar nej!"
<Philip5> kort och gott
<maxmaddy> jo, jag blev dock ledsen
<maxmaddy> nu måste jag upp på hästen igen
<Philip5> du måste skapa lite content så du drar lite folk
<maxmaddy> jo, fast om ja köper filter och de sakerna ja skulle ha sponsor till själv
<maxmaddy> då känns det onödigt att skapa content, för att locka spons.
<Philip5> svårt att göra tvärt om
<maxmaddy> ungefär som om hockeyspelarna skulle lägga reklamen på isen efter matchen när ingen är där
<maxmaddy> dustin har just nu fotokurs på sin kamerasida
<maxmaddy> kanske ska ha dem som spons istället
<Flygisoft> maxmaddy: Vad är det du håller på med?
<Flygisoft> starta något eget
<Flygisoft> ?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: han söker sponsring så han kan satsa på sin youtube-kanal...
<maxmaddy> på min nya kanal som ja tänkte sätta upp
<maxmaddy> Flygisoft: eventuellt kanske ja flyttar närmare dig om ett par månader
<maxmaddy> ska på husvisning kanske till nästa vecka
<maxmaddy> min tv måste fått virus
<maxmaddy> energisparläget drar mer ström än standardläget
<maxmaddy> eller de flesta andra lägen
<Philip5> Flygisoftror du jag får något paket imorgon med ups?
<Philip5> Flygisoft:  tror du jag får något paket imorgon med ups?
<Flygisoft> maxmaddy: Vart ska du eventuellt flytta då?
<Flygisoft> Vad är det för kanal du ska köra då? photo grejs eller?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, du får väl hoppas :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast ett belysingsstativ extra är ju inte så spännande men alltid nått
<Flygisoft> Mjo :)
<maxmaddy> typ, videofoto
<maxmaddy> lite blandat sådär
<maxmaddy> hur man får WOW faktorn på sina bilder osv
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, nice
<maxmaddy> man blir så sur
<maxmaddy> här tror man att cb ska bli legaliserat nästa val pga CUF, sen kommer SD med helvändningen att CB är farligt och en gatewaydrog.
<maxmaddy> någon ljuger helt klart om sanningen.
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-16
<Philip5> Flygisoft: "Planerad leverans: torsdag, 16.05.2013, Innan dagens slut."
<Philip5> spännande tider att gå och vänta...
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice :)
<madmaxy> va gör grabbarna då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jobbigt att vänta som vanligt bara
<Philip5> madmaxy: väntar på UPS med paket och skriver en rapport
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jo är ju så
<madmaxy> !pong
<Philip5> nu har man fått sitt paket
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har några kineser också lagt ut yn-622n... kanske är någon av dem din säljare och kontakt i kina... ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Trevligt, det måste vi kolla närmare på
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> kanske blir du som får en först
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pixel king II som är i typ samma prisklass är ju på gång också men deras triggers funkar ju inte med yongnou och ttl utan bara med blixtar från nikon och nissin (och kanske metz) om man vill ha ttl.
<Philip5> pixel king II klarar ju tre grupper med olika settings och inte bara en.
<Philip5> vore ju najs om yognou kunde få till något sånt
<Philip5> finns bara en datorgjord bild av hur själva triggern kommer se ut när den är klar: http://www.pixelhk.com/UpLoadFiles/ProImg/5_9_2013%207_13_16%20PM0.jpg
<Philip5> men najs om man har en liten dispay så där att styra de olika blixtgrupperna i detalj
<Philip5> den kommer nog i sommar
<Flygisoft> Tänkte på 622n nu, kör man bara transceiver och dom fungerar både som sändare / mottagare?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja synd dom inte fungerar med yongnou, såg ju trevliga ut på bilden
<Philip5> jo
<madmaxy> jahaja, här sitter ni och länkar 3d när jag inte är närvarande
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> kunde man tro att du gjort i blender madmaxy för så väldigt välgjord var den inte... :P
<madmaxy> typ
<madmaxy> ja gick igenom mina gamla grejer och insåg att de måste helt klart vara någon annan som gjort den
<madmaxy> men det va ju helt klart inspirerat av min stil
<Philip5> madmaxy: om jag mailar nikon tror du de sponsrar mig med en sådan här då? http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=nid800e ? ;)
<madmaxy> kanske cyberphoto kan sponsra dig, men nikon tror ja inte.
<madmaxy> de har blivit för stora 
<madmaxy> giriga
<madmaxy> Philip5: va tror du om DSLR hunting
<madmaxy> man bjuder in turister till jakt med kameror, här i norrland
<madmaxy> typ, rådjur, älg, räv osv.
<madmaxy> den som får flest djur i focus på bild vinner jakten
<madmaxy> kan de va nååååå
<madmaxy> Philip5: alltså, du bara hoppar med i netsplits heladagarna
<madmaxy> va gör du, antingen äre peer eller net splitt
<Philip5> ja det är drygt
<madmaxy> Nu är KDE svenskt helt plötsligt
<madmaxy> börjar misstänka en hacker som styr min dator
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-17
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Vaknar du innan Philip du :P
<madmaxy> jovisst :) Flygisoft, va gör du?
<Flygisoft> Precis ätit lunch, sitter på jobbet och gör inget speciellt faktiskt
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Själv då?
<madmaxy> aha, jobb och sånt
<madmaxy> jag tittar på norskarna som firar suttandje mai
<Flygisoft> Haha okej :P
<madmaxy> svt sänder lite extra på webben angående detta
<Flygisoft> Ahh okej
<madmaxy> skumt, chromium-browser klarar inte av att spela upp vissa filer på dreamfilm.se
<madmaxy> medans firefox spelar upp dessa
<madmaxy> error loading media : File could not be played
<Flygisoft> Något plugin som behövs?
<madmaxy> trodde de, så ja installerade flashplugin
<madmaxy> konstigt nog var den inte installerad, antar man inte behöver det längre lika mycket då ja inte känt av att ja saknat det
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> HTML5 och sånt ger väl bättre möjligheter att spela upp film i webbläsaren utan tillägg
<madmaxy> skönt om man snart slipper detta
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<madmaxy> fasiken vad ont i kroppen, huvudet och va illamående jag är idag
<madmaxy> tror pollen allergierna börjar visa sin rätta sida nu
<Flygisoft> Ahh segt :/'
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Välkommen
<Philip5> danke schön
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du på gott fredagshumör idag och på alterten?
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ser att det är någon kines till som lagt ut yn-622n på ebay... de blir fler och fler
<madmaxy> är ebay billigare än dhgate?
<Philip5> aldrig använt dhgate och det beror väl på vem som lägger ut vad
<madmaxy> http://www.dhgate.com/yongnuo-yn-622n-wireless-ttl-flash-trigger/p-ff8080813e9e1591013eb1e3710e0716.html#s1-1-1
<Philip5> ebay är nog större iaf
<Philip5> typ samma pris på just den där varan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen, härligt väder och allt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när beställer du då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har din dealer lagt ut någon
<Philip5> ?
<Flygisoft> trevligt, säljaren jag köpte av hade dock inte den än
<Flygisoft> nee
<Philip5> surt
<Philip5> men säljer han allt från yn typ eller bara vissa prylar?
<Flygisoft> Typ allt
<Philip5> undrar också hur yn-622n funkar med firmware updates
<Philip5> om de inte går att göra eller om den då kanske använder sd-minnet i kameran
<Philip5> pixel kings kommer med uppdateringar 
<Philip5> den har usb-port
<Flygisoft> http://myworld.ebay.com/thephotogadget/
<Flygisoft> Den jag köpte från
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> 3 negativa på 12 månader och över 3k försäljningar
<Flygisoft> och 2 av dom grinar på lång leverans :P
<Flygisoft> Tog ju typ 2 veckor för mig, tycker det är ganska bra för gratis frakt runt halva jorden
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jupp, låte nästan så bra så att till och med madmaxy skulle kunna köpt där om han bara kunde...
<madmaxy> Philip5: fast du har ju nästan lovat mig att beställa till mig nästa gång
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Varför inte beställa själv?
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: jag har inget betalkort som funkar mot såna tjänster
<Philip5> för att bankerna mobbar madmaxy
<madmaxy> får väl fråga någon kompis här
<madmaxy> in the sundsvall
<madmaxy> men de är svårt att få folk att beställa saker med deras kort
<madmaxy> detta erfarade jag på en flygplats en gång
<madmaxy> försökte få någon människa att köpa en biljett till mig, men alla blev rädda och trodde jag va en fifflare
<madmaxy> även fast jag erbjöd hundra euro för tjänsten
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag tycker att yn borde göra om deras ST-E2 så den funkar med nikon. den är ju som en av nikons su-800 som ska funka att sätta på en yn-622n för att kunna kontrollera grupper med olika blixtkompensation.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast generellt så är det tydligen me komplicerat att göra blixtprylar för nikon för deras blixtsystem är mer avancerat
<madmaxy> Philip5: ja tycker du ska skaffa den där d800e
<madmaxy> den verkar faktiskt riktigt bra för film
<Philip5> det är den
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Jobbigt du, jag använder mitt kort väldigt ofta så hade varit drygt 
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: jo, men de är på sätt o vis bra
<madmaxy> man impulsköper iaf inget
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah jo det hade ju varit nice
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Ne visst är det så, dock så brukar jag ha kanske 1000-1500 på kortet endast, så lägger jag över pengar när jag ska köpa något
<madmaxy> man tycker man inte ska behöva läsa sånt i linuxrelaterade kameror
<madmaxy> kameror = kanaler
<Flygisoft> för att ha koll hur mycket pengar man bränner
<madmaxy> haha
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: jo, fast det är ju ganska simpelt att göra
<madmaxy> har du fördröjning mellan korten på överföringen?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<madmaxy> då äre i princip som att ha alla pengar på kortet från början
<madmaxy> man behöver den där fördröjningen för att inte impulshandla
<Flygisoft> Jo men jag har ju ändå koll på hur mycket pengar jag bränner, då jag måste konstant lägga över om jag ska köpa något
<madmaxy> jo, de är ju smart på de viset
<madmaxy> och man blir inte rånad av hackers
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<madmaxy> men ja vill ha den där tryggheten att impulshandla och ha svenska öppna köp
<Flygisoft> :P
<madmaxy> jag är nog en beroendemänniska i botten
<madmaxy> skulle inte klara av kredit
<madmaxy> eller handla online världen över
<madmaxy> många bäckar små som de heter
<Philip5> alla världens prylar vid ens fingertoppar
<madmaxy> precis
<madmaxy> det är typ som ett smörgåsbord för en narkoman
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Dock kan man ju ha kort utan kredit
<Flygisoft> Jag har då inga krediter på mitt kort
<madmaxy> jo, fast då lever man ju på vatten och knäckebröd istället
<madmaxy> om man är svag
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Du får ge fan i att spendera allt :P
<madmaxy> jag kan säkert hantera det ett tag, men efter något år är småköpen allt för tätt inpå och de växer i prisklass
<madmaxy> nu har jag min personliga bankman som är min sambo
<madmaxy> hon sätter gränserna genom sitt konto och tillgänglighet för mig
<Philip5> och är sträng
<Flygisoft> Jaha
<Philip5> smiskar dig när du är stygg
<Flygisoft> Haha
<madmaxy> jojo
<madmaxy> de förtjänar man
<Flygisoft> Philip5 skulle behöva lite smisk ibland med
<Flygisoft> han har för mycket roliga prylar verkar det som
<madmaxy> jag är helt androidfri nu, känns så skönt det med
<Flygisoft> är det bra?
<madmaxy> dessa plattformar som erbjuder köptjänster via butiker ska ja undvika
<madmaxy> typ android, applestore osv
<madmaxy> vet inte hur kubuntu är med sånt men ubuntu har ju börjat med sånt tjaffs
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag har ingen bankkvinna som sätter stopp för mina inköp :)
<Philip5> jag har aldrig köpt en app till min android
<madmaxy> Philip5: du får skaffa en sån, sen kommer vi gå om dig i racet om vinnartiteln för mest kameraprylar 
<Philip5> där har jag en sorts gräns
<madmaxy> Philip5: fast visst känns platformen designad för köp av appar?
<madmaxy> hela konceptet bygger ju på att sälja appar egentligen
<madmaxy> som inte är det minsta kreativa i sig
<Flygisoft> Jag har då köpt appar till android, har både en android telefon samt en tablet så vissa appar underlättar då man ska göra saker
<Flygisoft> T.ex programmering eller annan hantering 
<madmaxy> eftersom ja nästan är anarkist eller något sånt
<madmaxy> så känns det som att ge för mycket makt åt en liten grupp är farligt
<madmaxy> och genom att ha deras plattformar med låsta licenser och buggade hårdvaror är negativt för min själafrid
<madmaxy> tillslut sitter jag här med hårdvara jag själv fantiserar som är byggd av bamburör och kokosnötter jag hittat i grovsopprummet
<madmaxy> tills dess handlar jag nog från dustin
<Philip5> madmaxy: inte på samma sätt som iphone gör det. med iphone så verkar det gjort som att folk ska känna sig glada för att betala massa små avgifter hela tiden och vara stolta för det
<madmaxy> Philip5: fast android lever lite på det
<madmaxy> att vara lite bättre än dom andra rättfärdigar inte en produkts existens
<Philip5> tycker android främst lever på ads
<Philip5> precis som allt annat från google
<madmaxy> jag tror ganska mycket pengar kommer från apparna numera
<Philip5> ads och informationsinsamling om använderens beteende
<madmaxy> vi ger dom allt
<madmaxy> lite som bitches som har en hallick
<Philip5> finns ju undersökningar som visar att iphoneanvändare är mycket mer benägna att betala för appar och tjänster i mobilen än androids
<madmaxy> visst, deras tjänster är ju as-nice
<madmaxy> typ, youtube
<madmaxy> hur skulle jag annars hosta mina videos med 39 visningar på?
<Philip5> tycker de flesta tjänster som google kommit med är bra i sig men problemet blir när de blir för dominanta eller hanterar vår information på ett tveksamt sätt eller ger möjlighet till att information hamnar fel
<Philip5> ska bli intressant nu när googles nya musiktjänst kommer som ska funka som spotify och se vad som händer med spotify
<madmaxy> blir det en klient eller ren webtjänst?
<Philip5> blir bl a appar i android så jag antar det blir kanske både och eller bara appar och program
<madmaxy> tittar man historiskt på storföretag som man lämnat känsliga uppgifter till så har de inte varit speciellt framgångsrikt för uppgiftslämnarna
<madmaxy> google jobbade hårt med PR vid starten
<madmaxy> om att vara ett garageföretag
<madmaxy> med rötter i himmelriket
<Philip5> ja och sedan kan man ju tänka att ok, idag är ägarna goda som har all den här informationen men vad händer om de köps upp av några som inte är lika goda som vet allt om dig
<madmaxy> ja, nya lagar banar vägen för dessa möjligheter
<madmaxy> specielt övervakningslagarna
<madmaxy> kanske de inte ens behöver köpas upp
<madmaxy> utan blir tvingade att ge infon gratis
<Philip5> så kan det också tänkas bli
<madmaxy> oavsätt, google verkar inte ge någon info om riskerna
<madmaxy> som alla andra vettiga gör
<madmaxy> jag tycker systemet är helt fel uppbyggt
<madmaxy> det skulle vara så att man själv måste länka sin info mot google
<Philip5> lite som idag om du har en laptop med dig och flyger till usa så kan gränskontrollen tvinga dig att lämna ut lösenord till datorn och kryptering så de kan kolla vad de vill på datorn
<Philip5> gör du inte det beslagtar de den och du kan får böter upp till fängelse
<madmaxy> jo, detta har ja också tänkt på 
<madmaxy> man ska akta sig för att resa med hårdvara
<madmaxy> om den innehåller känslig info
<madmaxy> som bilder, text, film
<madmaxy> kan bli jobbigt om man fastnar i tullen med tusentals filmer på hårddiskarna
<madmaxy> med torrentinfo tillhörande
<madmaxy> jag känner mig lite punktmarkerad av staten
<madmaxy> vet inte varför men jag blir ofta kollad vid gränskontroller
<madmaxy> de vet att jag är på g känns det som
<Philip5> de har väl läst alla dina inlägg på flashback och skummare ställen ;)
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Kubuntu är dum med mig tror jag
<Flygisoft> sänker belysningen på min skärm hela tiden
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kör du kubuntu? trodde du svikt och bara körde windows nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är inte dimming en strömspargrej främst på laptops?
<Philip5> som kan ställas in i system settings
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: jag upplever detta med
<madmaxy> fast på min tv
<madmaxy> vet inte om det är tvn som har något inbyggt 
<Philip5> madmaxy: såg ett objektiv som borde vara för dig som gillar att kunna gå ner på låga f-stopvärden. http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/18-35mm-f18-dc-hsm-art
<madmaxy> måste ställa in det separat för varje hdmi kanal
<Philip5> första i sitt slag. 18-35 mm zoom som kan gå ner till f1.8
<madmaxy> najs
<madmaxy> perfekt med fasta f på zoom
<Philip5> släpps när som helst
<Philip5> men den kanske ser ful ut på din kamera ;)
<madmaxy> då kan man göra den där häftiga zoom-slider grejen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kör kubuntu på laptopen
<madmaxy> backa kameran samtidigt som man zoomar framåt
<madmaxy> och filmar
<madmaxy> blir att köpa ett sånt 
<madmaxy> va kostar det?
<Philip5> tror inte något pris är satt än
<Philip5> skulle gissa på mellan 5-7000 kr
<madmaxy> tror de blir dyrare
<madmaxy> med all special teknologi
<Philip5> nackdelen är att den bara är gjord för dx-kameror
<madmaxy> det är lite en fördel
<Philip5> antagligen för att hålla nere kostnaden
<madmaxy> nu kan alla dx ägare vifta med något sexigt
<Philip5> jo
<madmaxy> måste ringa kärringen
<madmaxy> såg att man kan hyra objektiv på rajala
<madmaxy> de bästa med det är att de stavat fel på Sony
<madmaxy> på sin hyrsida
<madmaxy> Sonny har de skrivit
<madmaxy> http://www.blenderguru.com/videos/how-to-make-cherry-blossom-flowers/
<Flygisoft> Ne nu skiter jag i det här och drar hem
<Flygisoft> kommer in sen
<madmaxy> låter gött.
<Philip5> madmaxy: ska du börja göra blommor i blender nu?
<madmaxy> näe
<madmaxy> men ja ska nog kika den
<madmaxy> behöver inte göra tutorialsen för att lära sig
<Philip5> den var inte direkt kort
<madmaxy> näe
<madmaxy> den va inte det
<madmaxy> 1 och halva timmen.
<Flygisoft> Kan du allt nu?
<madmaxy> jag har bara tittat några minuter här o var i den
<madmaxy> "longest tutorial in history"
<madmaxy> "gayest tutorial"
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<madmaxy> det är vad han säger i tutorialen..
<Philip5> Flygisoft: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/63687922/YN-622N_Usermanual_EN_V1.0.pdf
<Philip5> om du vill tjuvkika i manualen för yn-622n :)
<Philip5> verkar som om man kan kontrollera blixtkompensaiton för upp till 3 grupper ändå men utan enhet på så har man ingen skärm/lcd som visar vilka inställningar man har
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-19
<madmaxy> sitter och studerar lite bilder jag tagit
<madmaxy> det är faktiskt en enorm detaljrikedom i 24 mpixlar
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> ställer mer och mer krav på bra glas då så man kan utnyttja den detaljrikedom man kan fånga
<madmaxy> det måste vara ganska bra glas på min 50 mm
<madmaxy> kameran presterar riktigt bra
<madmaxy> jag tog en bild inifrån bussen på en fabrik
<madmaxy> när vi åkte
<madmaxy> nu har jag bra referensbilder för fabriken, med detaljrikedom
<madmaxy> ska göra den i blender tänkte jag
<madmaxy> häftig fabrik
<madmaxy> ju fler megapixlar och bättre sensor ju mindre objektiv behöver man ju
<madmaxy> man kan zooma i bilden så det ser ut som det är en bild tagen med flera hundra milimeters objektiv
<madmaxy> om man jämnför en 6 mpix dslr mot en med 36 mpix
<Philip5> fast mitt nikon 50/1.8G är skarpare än din ;)
<madmaxy> jo, de klart man vill ha en as-skarp om man ska göra utskrifter som är stora som fotbollsplaner
<madmaxy> men till familjefoto räcker skärpan fint :)
<madmaxy> jag ska bygga en helikopter till min kamera
<madmaxy> börja sälja flygfoto
<madmaxy> drömde om det inatt
<madmaxy> Philip5: min 50 är mindre än din
<madmaxy> lättare
<madmaxy> snyggare :)
<madmaxy> just nu har jag faktiskt kit-linsen på
<madmaxy> objektivet
<Philip5> hellre ett skarp, snabb och optiska bra objektiv en bara snyggt
<madmaxy> jojo
<madmaxy> det andra är ju inte dåligt
<madmaxy> det är ju bara sämre
<madmaxy> beror på vad de ska användas till
<Philip5> fast största skillnaden mellan din och min 50mm är att min är skarpare utåt kanterna. precis i centrum  är de lika skarpa. din har mer CA och så klart långsammare autofokus och fulare bokeh
<madmaxy> jag gillar min bokeh 
<madmaxy> ska posta lite bilder sen ikväll ska du få se bokeh
<Philip5> fast bokehn skiljer ju sig som bra och bättre och inte som bra och dålig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du har säljaren jag köpte blixten från fått in triggern
<Flygisoft> Nu*
<Flygisoft> Så även om man vill köpa enstaka
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du beställt?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: såg att det är en säljare i england som säjer ett 4 pack
<Philip5> var dock lite dyrt
<Philip5> men nu börhar hockeyfinalen!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nej inte beställt än, blir kanske nästa månad
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så pass
<madmaxy> tjejen har lämnat mig
<madmaxy> hon är och bor hos min mor nu 
<Philip5> ajdå
<madmaxy> sitter och äter ur kastrull klockan 5 i 10
<Philip5> surt
<madmaxy> de kommer nog hem imorgon eller tisdag eller något
<madmaxy> alltså, hon har inte gjort slut
<Philip5> är det inte första gången?
<madmaxy> utan bara lämnat fortet
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> lät lite värre
<madmaxy> jag är bäbisfri och fru-fri
<madmaxy> inte free as in beer
<Philip5> så det är du och blender som gäller
<madmaxy> jag hittar på massa hyss
<madmaxy> typ, istället för att blanda saft i kanna gör jag det direkt i saftflaskan
<madmaxy> hällde ur lite saft i slasken först
<madmaxy> så den inte blir för stark
<Philip5> VM-guuuuuld! :D
<madmaxy> grattis!!!!!!
<Philip5> ja heja oss
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: skönt att vara hemma igen?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo mycket
<Flygisoft> Fick byta nätagg på datorn dock, luktar satan om det jag hade
<Philip5> Flygisoft: drygt med agget... var det därför du svängde förbi skellefte och la en bomb för att du var lite arg?!
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Philip5> snart är det hockey som underhållning igen
<Philip5> skönt dessa dagar då man inte behöver fundera på vad man ska göra om kvällarna
<Flygisoft> Ja det är väl så
<Flygisoft> Har så mycket att göra vid datorn just nu så har inga problem med att hitta på vad jag ska göra :P
<Philip5> lika bra det
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick ett paket idag men från UPS som jag ogillar för man vet aldrig när under dagen de kommer och man måste gå och passa dem
<Philip5> DHL har den fördelen att de kör ut mellan kl 8-11 hos oss medan UPS kör ut mellan kl 8-19 vilket är lite skillnad
<Philip5> kanske går att ringa och strula med dem så de kommer en viss tid men den gången jag ringt om adress så har det istället tagit en dag extra att få den 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Segt
<Philip5> jo UPS är inte så lämpligt när mottagaren är privatperson kan jag tycka
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Fan är min softbox då
<Flygisoft> Fick ju så snabbt förra gången jag beställd från den säljaren, ni har den suttit med satus "Sent to airline" i över en vecka
<Flygisoft> Gick*
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nmv, står "Final delivery" nu
<Flygisoft> Ne det var fel trackingnummer jag tog haha
<Flygisoft> var något annat jag hade beställt
<Flygisoft> Var i stockholm igår, får väl imorgon då kanske
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> var ju länge sedan jag fick min och vi beställde väl samtidigt eller med typ en dags mellanrum?
<Philip5> fick en annan typ av focusskärm till min analoga kamera idag. en som har split prism och micro prism för att hjälpa till med manuella focusen
<Philip5> med standardskrämen så får man lita på ögat att det ser skarpt ut i sökaren
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra lite ärenden
<Philip5> bbl
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad händer?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har skottat jord med en granne... alltså inget kul händer... :/
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: själv då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sitter och programmerar
<Philip5> så du är värsta 1337 haxx0r?!!? :O
<Flygisoft> Haha joru
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: får du någon softbox eller är du blåst av en kines??
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen softbox än, tror posten som blåser mig nu
<Flygisoft> Så här seg brukar dom inte vara
<Philip5> ja det kanske är någon på kinesiska postverket som lånat hem din softbox
<Flygisoft> Nja den ligger ju i stockholm :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror du bara... det ligger en tegelsten i ett paket i sthlm ;P
<Flygisoft> Finns att hämta i butiken står det nu
<Flygisoft> Kanske ligger en avi i brevlådan då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: spännande :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-16
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kunnat hämta ut än eller blir det först så du kan roa dig i helgen?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och du gör väl en unboxingvideo som du laddar upp för tokmycket likes på tuben?!?! ;P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo har hämtat den nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: wooohooo! det var inte en dag för tidigt!
<Flygisoft> Inte direkt :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blev det någon unboxning video?
<Flygisoft> Nej det blev ju inte det :P
<Philip5> jag har ju haft min i flera veckor känns det som
<Philip5> fick du en likadan eller en snarlik den du redan hade?
<Flygisoft> haha :P
<Flygisoft> Likadan
<Philip5> alltid nått
<Philip5> snopet annars om du fått någon helt annan med sämre kvalle
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur många stjärnor kommer säljaren få under kommunikation och delivery?!?! :O
<Flygisoft> Haha ja det hade ju varit något
<Flygisoft> Tycker dock paketeringen var riktigt dålig
<Flygisoft> Var bara i en plastpåse eller vad man ska kalla det, förutom själva fodralet som följer med runt softboxen
<Flygisoft> Så ena pinnen var lite böjd, fick ju att böja tillbaka enkelt men kunde ju varit på alla eller helt av
<Flygisoft> gick*
<Philip5> så var ju min från kina också typ. de hade virrat bubbelplast direkt runt själva paraplyet och dess bärpåse och sedan bara virrat packtejp runt runt hela längs bubbelplasten
<Philip5> plus att den packtejpen stank så man blev hög av att vara i samma rum som den upppackade tejpen
<Philip5> men mitt paraply hade ju som tur var inga böjskador 
<Flygisoft> Då var ju ditt bättre paketerat iaf
<Flygisoft> Vad jobbigt det är när jag får supportärenden från folk som är så otroligt dåliga på engelska, man fattar ju inte vad dom försöker förklara :/
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> särskilt om de också blir sura när man inte fattar för de är så dåliga på att förklara
<Flygisoft> Ja precis
<Flygisoft> Ne dra på bio nu
<Flygisoft> vi hörs
#kubuntu-se 2015-05-11
<Flygisoft> Jahaja
<Philip5> johojo
<Philip5> 15 min kvar... :D
#kubuntu-se 2015-05-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du långhelg nu?
